# Any Cons in Virginia? Or Nearby?



## Soka (Oct 30, 2009)

I've just started getting into the furry fandom and a furry Convention interests me. I've heard of anime conventions coming to the area every year, but I don't think I've ever heard of any furry conventions. 

Are there any in Virginia or a nearby state?

Do you have to wear a fursuit when you go to a con?

Is it ok to just wear a tail or ears, or just normal clothes (no furry accessories)?

How much does it usually cost (minus hotel and travel)?

How many people usually go to these cons?

Sorry, a lot of questions, I know.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 30, 2009)

According to Wikifur, there are no cons in Virginia. As for surrounding states, you've got Anthrocon, the world's largest furry con, in PA, FurAffinity: United in NJ and it's a bit of a drive, but Furfright in CT. There are probably others I'm not remembering.

You do not have to wear a fursuit. There is no dress code for conventions (other than not showing up naked). You don't have to wear anything but regular clothing if you want.

Minus hotel and travel leaves pretty much just admission, which is usually 30$-40$ depending on what convention. The website will give you that price. As for other costs, since you've already covered hotel, travel and admission, it pretty much comes down to how stingy you are with buying things.

The numbers on attendance have a big range. Some conventions are small and have just barely over 100 people, while some have thousands. I can't really answer this question without knowing a convention in particular.


----------



## Soka (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks! 

I might have to check out some nearby cons then. I've also noticed in pictures, the people wearing fursuits sometimes have tags attached to their fursuits. Some tags are numbers, some are pictures of what looks like a fursona. Any clue as to what these tags mean?


----------



## Revy (Oct 30, 2009)

yea sucks its a major ANIME con area tho, hampton roads, DC, baltimore etc...


----------



## Soka (Oct 31, 2009)

Yea definitely with AMA in Richmond. What about furmeets? Any one in Richmond, or close to it? I'd love to meet other furs. My husband considers himself a furry (to a degree) and when I asked him about going to a con, he expressed interest, but I don't think he's as furry as me. Haha.

(On another note. I'm wondering if someone I know is on here. When I asked my husband if he knew any furs, he said we went to highschool with someone who was furry. His name was Tan or something similar and my husband said he was a cat. ???)


----------



## GuitarCrazyo (Nov 2, 2009)

*Any Cons in Virginia Or Nearby*

there are other factors to consider as well, 

like do you have a family, or plan on having one in the near future? 

Cuz you cant really put a car seat in sports car.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 2, 2009)

If you want to go to a con and see other furs, I would suggest paying attention to my journals. I am planning to make it out to Katsucon (a furry friendly anime convention), which will be in Washington D.C. and I am going to to try to pull together a fur meet at the con.

There are two different furry meet groups that I know of in VA, one being the 757 group and the other being the Nova furs.


----------



## Revy (Nov 6, 2009)

Katsucon was pretty awesome I went last year.

sure furry groups but no furry connnz


----------

